# Beautiful huntsman spider



## orionmystery (Oct 14, 2013)

Heteropoda lunula. Isn't she gorgeous?





Hunstman spider - Heteropoda lunula IMG_1924 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Hunstman spider - Heteropoda lunula IMG_1908 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Hunstman spider - Heteropoda lunula IMG_1943 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders | Up Close with Nature


----------



## tirediron (Oct 14, 2013)

NOT the word that first leaped into my mind, but well captured!


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Oct 14, 2013)

Excellent shots.


----------



## baturn (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes, gorgeous. I open your threads now hoping to see something, anything amiss. Not so far.


----------



## Woodsman (Oct 14, 2013)

That first one face on is amazing


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Oct 14, 2013)

That`s one hairy mustache on that big spider, great photo`s

John.


----------



## mishele (Oct 14, 2013)

You never fail to inspire! Great shots!


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow Beautiful color and shot. Looks like a Blue Crab with hair.


----------



## weepete (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow. Great shots and some amazing legs!


----------



## MiFleur (Oct 14, 2013)

Fabulous macro, wish I could take shots like that!


----------



## jimro (Oct 14, 2013)

Stunning shots.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for looking and commenting! 

Taken with a 1:1 macro lens, Tamron SP60. Minimum working distance is 4 inches from front of lens to subject. I think the first one was taken at 1:1.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 14, 2013)

That IS a beautiful spider.  Nicely done.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## CoBilly (Oct 14, 2013)

Great shots like always! That thing has a great 'stache


----------



## play18now (Oct 14, 2013)

That guy is ALMOST good looking.  Shame he has so many extra legs and eyes haha.  I love that first shot.


----------



## Dominantly (Oct 15, 2013)

What does it look like attached to the bottom of a shoe?

J/K... That first shot is amazing and makes it not so creepy to look at.


----------

